# Canadian Forces Cancer and Mortality Study



## Bin-Rat (23 Nov 2010)

Okie doke, well this is a Article I read on VeteransVoice.info which was added today, and asks For Wide Distribution So I thought I would throw it up in here.

What this is a study being done by DND and VAC in reference to Cancer and are looking for people who from 1972 Onwards to Current, who served in the 
Military and have occured some form of Cancer. Now the Info On the V V I site also has a News clipping from The Aurora Newspaper which is embedded so you'll
need to visit V V I to read it, as I dunno if I can find it else where on the net, But I will search. So, to start, 

VeteransVoice Site for story

It refers to 1st of all the CFHS Site which really doesn't explain much. 
The Canadian Forces Cancer and Mortality Study (CF CAMS) is led and funded by the Canadian Health Services Group and conducted in collaboration with Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) and Statistics Canada.

This groundbreaking study will provide new information about patterns of mortality and cancer among individuals with a history of service in the Canadian Forces (CF). Findings from this study will inform policy and program development for promoting, protecting, and restoring the health of Canada’s sailors, soldiers, airmen and airwomen, throughout their military careers and after they have left the CF. 

On V V I site along with this article from Aurora Newspaper reads

Please, if you know of anyone that has cancer (any type) or has had cancer and is or was serving in the Canadian Military, please have them get in touch with

Maureen Carew MD, MSc, FRCP(C)
Directorate Force Health Protection, DGHS
Department of National Defence
1745 Alta Vista Drive, Ottawa ON
K1A 0K6
tel:613-945-6784 fax: 613 945 6823
Carew.MT@forces.gc.ca

To ensure they are a part of this very important study. 


So, pretty much to get the whole story I guess the one thing would be to check out VeteransVoice Site for story


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2010)

More on the study, and earlier research leading to this, here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97069.0
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/93100.0.html


----------

